# Two Wild Hares Recipes......



## Tracy Paglione (Sep 3, 2018)

Are they worth buying? I am getting back into making bath and body stuff after a 20 year hiatus. I want to make stuff for Christmas presents. I'm looking at the bubbly bath bar, the bath bomb cupcake, and the fizzy bath melt. I would really like some reviews from the people who have made them. I recently bought a soap dough ebook and really didn't like it that much so now I'm skittish about buying another ebook. TIA!!


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Tracy and welcome to the forum!  I purchased one recipe from Two Wild Hares.  I wanted to make the bubbly bath bars and didn't want to go through all the trial and error.  It certainly eliminated that issue for me, it was worth every penny and the first batch turned out perfect.  I haven't made any more yet, but I will!


----------



## lsg (Sep 3, 2018)

You can get free recipes from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  Most of their recipes that I have used turned out well.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 3, 2018)

I purchased the Bubble Bath Bar recipe at the recommendation of another member here. The recipe worked great the first time and each time after that. It has paid for itself numerous times over. I've also purchased her bath bomb recipe and just made a batch yesterday. I haven't had a chance to try the bombs yet but they came together beautifully.

That said, there are numerous bath bomb recipes online and they're all similar. I spent some time comparing recipes yesterday; many add corn starch and/or kaolin clay or other ingredients but they all start with the same base 2:1 baking soda and citric acid.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 3, 2018)

I bought the bubble bar recipe from Two Wild Hares. Worth it to me, and I don't sell.


----------



## suitedreemz (Sep 3, 2018)

I bought and use the bubble bomb cupcake recipe.  The "icing" recipe is a bit finicky because it sets up fast; however, it quickly dries very hard and can be packaged and shipped without crumbling to pieces. 
Her recipe includes a lot of pictures & tips, and I found the instructions clear and easy to follow.  I would recommend and purchase again if I lost the download.

(edited to add photo of bubble bomb cupcakes)












bubble bomb cupcakes



__ suitedreemz
__ Sep 3, 2018



						bubble bomb cupcakes, two wild hares recipe


----------



## Tracy Paglione (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2018)

I bought the bubble bar recipe - LOVE it! Took so much of the guess work out of the recipe. It works every time and is a very nice recipe. The directions are well written and clear. Worth the money.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 4, 2018)

I bought the bubble bar recipe and it's great! They're very easy to make and the instructions are simple and easy to follow.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 4, 2018)

I too purchased the bubble bar recipe and had success with it.  I just don't enjoy making them.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 4, 2018)

I've bought the bubble bar recipe! I found it completely worth the money.


----------



## zolveria (Sep 14, 2018)

Her recipe are reliable and confirmed. they worth the money... Give it a try you wont be disappointed.



Tracy Paglione said:


> Are they worth buying? I am getting back into making bath and body stuff after a 20 year hiatus. I want to make stuff for Christmas presents. I'm looking at the bubbly bath bar, the bath bomb cupcake, and the fizzy bath melt. I would really like some reviews from the people who have made them. I recently bought a soap dough ebook and really didn't like it that much so now I'm skittish about buying another ebook. TIA!!


----------



## Mary M (Sep 15, 2018)

lsg said:


> You can get free recipes from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  Most of their recipes that I have used turned out well.


They also carry numerous kits with all you need including packaging and easy to follow instructions


----------

